# WIP Academy Ontos



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

It has been about 49 years since I built an armor kit, but Academy's Ontos reminded me of an armor vehicle Renwal kitted that was my favorite because of its strangeness. ONTOS is Greek for thing. The Marine Corps put the "Thing" to good use in Viet Nam. This is the interior WIP with the Verlinden interior upgrade. Oddly, Verlinden does not provide the track control levers so I scratched those. I am in the process of making decals for both the interior and exterior. I did find some interior shots on the net and Cookie Sewell was kind to share more. PM me if you need that info. I even made decals to replicate pin-ups and USMC posters.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=44079&cat=509


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. Squadrons new Ontos book is quite useful. Be sure to reposition the kit torsion bars as the wheel positions are off so the kit looks squashed.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

WIP update on my Academy Ontos with Verlinden Interior. 

There are 9 pin-up posters, authentic Viet Nam tatical map on commander's radio top, door mat, and other misc. homemade decals. The back of the commander/gunner seat has a decal interpretation of the original boresite instruction plate that was riveted in that location on the real Onti (?).


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44163 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44165 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44164


----------

